# Dutch habits: what do you (dis)like?



## jkveenstra

I was just wondering what you like/dislike about the habits of local people and the Dutch Culture.

Some questions to start the discussion:

What do you think about: Sinterklaas?
Ice-skating matches?
the food?
The "orange fewer (Oranjekoorts)" during the football matches of the Dutch league?


----------



## Jack81

Excuse me but what is the scope of this topic? Do you maybe want to upsides and downsides of Dutch?


----------



## jkveenstra

Jack,

The scope of this subject is not a very serious one. I just wanted to know what foreigners think of the Dutch (culture).

Since this a new (one week old) forum (the older topics are copied from other forums), I try to get the discussion going...


----------



## born_expat

Oooh, I've lived in the Netherlands for about 8 years and my expat friends and I love this topic. Here's a short list: 

Like: 
- efficiency
- water everywhere (canals, rivers, etc.)
- lots of herons!
- men are super good fathers and super good husbands (at least all the expat mothers married to Dutchies agree). I think women are extremely liberated here, and it shows in men's attitudes to them. 
- good life/work balance in general (working 4 days a week is tolerated in most places, there's 'papa day', etc.)
- worker's protection and job security: I really feel protected against being made redundant unfairly, because of the system of labour laws that are in place. Same for long sick leave. You are really quite protected, even if you have to be sick for ages. 

Dislikes:
- the random and very direct opinions people are in the habit of giving without being asked 
- a certain lack of courtesy (forget about holding doors, etc.)
- a certain lack of irony and self-deprecation (if you make a self-deprecating joke, you'll be completely shot down for the weakness you'd humourously let shine)
- traffic. What a nightmare. 
- lack of nature (at least where I am: between Rotterdam/the Hague/Amsterdam/Utrecht). Wherever I look, there's concrete, even in the 'countryside' in my region.


----------



## born_expat

Oh, and, in answer to your question: 

Love the sinterklaas tradition (that you have to make something yourself, and write a poem). It's really super for kids. I just wish they made a bigger deal out of Xmas. There isn't such a big Xmas tradition here (aside from the mall decorations). 

Really really really really dislike the food. I have never been a country with food lacking more in imagination, esthaetics and poetry. Am a veggie too, so that compounds the problem of finding half-decent food. To top it all, service tends to be really appalling in restaurants. Moving to Holland, for a lot of expats = learning to be a great cook! We quickly stop trying to sample the local restaurants.


----------



## Wytske

Not sure if i'm allowed here, seeing i'm dutch  

I think the dutch are very agressive with their opinions. 

The food actually is not that bad it depends a bit on your cooking skills. 

I hate dutch restaurants, i now live in Spain and the restaurants are good, cheap and kids are always welcome no matter what hour. Try that in Holland! 

I dislike it very much that if you want to have a cup of cofee with a friend, you have to make an appointment and the first spot she can find for you is in 2 weeks. Dutch live for their agenda's.

I love to get my kids to school on the bike! no more stressing in cars.

I love the dutch breakfast with whole grain bread and lovely yummy dutch cheese ( boeren belegen please )

I love to be able to shop again in the HEMA

Hope to get back on the ice skates again and do some rounds on the lake and after that some hot 'groc' or chocolate.


----------



## *Mia*

Likes:

*It's so easy to have an intelligent conversation with the average person here.
*People are very open-minded, certainly not as easy to offend as Americans.
*Agreed about punctuality.
*The cities are clean, easy to get around, and well laid-out. It's so nice being able to walk or bike everywhere.
*Certainly no shortage of things to do here.
*I'm 1.72 cm, which is average here and taller than most men in the US. This makes clothes shopping so much easier!
*People here appreciate my sarcasm!! 
*Believe it or not, the weather. But then again I do come from a hot and humid climate where it's easily 35C+ for 5 months out of the year.

Dislike:

*I'm vegan, so while meat-free dishes are easy enough, it can be hard finding things without dairy products. It's easier now that I've learned enough Dutch to read food labels. Though at least people here certainly don't seem judgmental about my eating choices.


----------



## expatter

*Mia* said:


> Likes:
> 
> *It's so easy to have an intelligent conversation with the average person here.
> *People are very open-minded, certainly not as easy to offend as Americans.
> *Agreed about punctuality.
> *The cities are clean, easy to get around, and well laid-out. It's so nice being able to walk or bike everywhere.
> *Certainly no shortage of things to do here.
> *I'm 1.72 cm, which is average here and taller than most men in the US. This makes clothes shopping so much easier!
> *People here appreciate my sarcasm!!
> *Believe it or not, the weather. But then again I do come from a hot and humid climate where it's easily 35C+ for 5 months out of the year.
> 
> Dislike:
> 
> *I'm vegan, so while meat-free dishes are easy enough, it can be hard finding things without dairy products. It's easier now that I've learned enough Dutch to read food labels. Though at least people here certainly don't seem judgmental about my eating choices.


Likes: DAP (Dutch Apple Pie) 
Dislikes: the Dutch are rude, impolite, aggressive in traffic, single minded, the average restaurant is not very innovative with its dishes. Chinese restaurants are cheap all over the world, except in the Netherlands.


----------



## ottilie

I am Dutch but l live in Germany now.
About the Dutch being direct and sometimes rude, l fully agree. The food in restaurants is not cheap, but it's the same in the UK. 
We travel often to Holland because of our children and grandchildren and we do our errands in AH and Asian stores as what they offer is much more than here in east Germany.
Food is a matter of taste. Try here.... you will then appreciate Dutch cuisine. And erm... sometimes you gain, sometimes you loose.


----------



## emmacee

Likes: 
- The dutch people have a lovely family way about them. I like it when i see them all sitting down and eating dinner together, no tv on etc. Its a nice family feel and one that the Brits should look up to!
- Lots to do in the city and cool places to go
- Lovely fresh water
- Sometimes more laid back and some people are so kind it can outways the majority of rudeness

Dislikes:
Where to begin

- Nothing 'is possible.' 
- Customer service is a basic low and you have to argue to get anywhere
- Food is quite bad and so expensive even compared to London . Besides, you can't have a quick meal as you're waiting an hour just to receive a menu!
- Cant get a fresh cooked chicken in the supermarket! Also, really bad variety of food and too many sandwiches!
- Everyone spits in the street.
- Certain main streets get really dirty in the evenings before the rubbish truck comes - to the point when we have to climb over a whole street full of bin bags on the floor
- unwanted guests every now and then if you live by the canal - MICE!

Just my opinion


----------

